
Ask HN: Anyone need an Ember JavaScript Dev? Side projects? I'm bored - joell
I work full time as a dev doing 90% Ember JS stuff on a big app. I&#x27;m looking for ideas or projects to work on with someone or help out when needed.<p>Let&#x27;s chat.<p>joel@joell.ca
======
karmakaze
Bored? Learn Elm, it's like React but done better

------
vasilakisfil
does ember make you feel bored ?!

